# DIY - MAP Sensor Connectors / Plug & Play Diode Install



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*MAP sensor connectors*

Has anyone been able to find a source for the male & female connectors for the map sensor? Or at least the part numbers for these connectors? Looking to rig up a diode install in between the map sensor and the stock wiring harness without having to hack up the stock lines.


_Modified by viper_chan at 10:56 PM 5-17-2004_


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*

Here are a few pics of the map sensor connector and wiring harness borrowed from <nebulight>...


























_Modified by viper_chan at 11:45 PM 5-18-2004_


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*

You can get the female end and the pins through the dealer....just a few bucks. Since the male end is part of the sensor you will most like have to have it made unless you can find and other plug that is will cross with.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (nerdhotrod)*

I believe I tried to look for it but I can't remember. If someone can post the PN for the connecter end I can try looking it up in ETKA again later today.


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (evilpat)*

Found this on another thread...Can someone confirm this?
Female connector part #: 1J0 973 704


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*

yep, that's it.


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (nebulight)*

Found the female connector (#1J0973704) over at ImpexFAP.com for $3.31
Anyone know if the male connector attached to the MAP sensor is a standard type of connector, or is it a proprietary vw/audi connector?


_Modified by viper_chan at 11:42 PM 5-18-2004_


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viper_chan* »_Looking to rig up a diode install in between the map sensor and the stock wiring harness without having to hack up the stock lines.

I tried to do something like that, but couldn't find the male connection. Something could easily be made.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (nebulight)*

Well. 1J0 973 704 does not have a male counter part listed that I could find. But there is a very similar looking part 1J0 973 724 has one that is 1J0 973 824. It appears that it is a water proof connector that could be used in the engine bay.
724 uses 1mm wires 000 979 133 (or 000 979 133 A)
824 uses 1mm wires 000 979 134 (or 000 979 134 A)
the "A" usual signifies hi temp/chemical jacket.
While that connecter will definitely NOT mate with the MAP connector you could splice it in for an OEM apperance. The MAP connector uses 1.5mm blades while the part I listed uses 2.8mm blades.


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_Well. 1J0 973 704 does not have a male counter part listed that I could find. But there is a very similar looking part 1J0 973 724 has one that is 1J0 973 824. It appears that it is a water proof connector that could be used in the engine bay.
724 uses 1mm wires 000 979 133 (or 000 979 133 A)
824 uses 1mm wires 000 979 134 (or 000 979 134 A)
the "A" usual signifies hi temp/chemical jacket.
While that connecter will definitely NOT mate with the MAP connector you could splice it in for an OEM apperance. The MAP connector uses 1.5mm blades while the part I listed uses 2.8mm blades.

Have any pics of the parts listed above?


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*

Found the following VAG: Electronic connection elements document with pics, part numbers, and brief descriptions. Haven't had a chance to look through it in detail, but it looks like it might be helpful...

http://volkswagen.msk.ru/etka/vagelcon.pdf


----------



## ABTMuDa (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*

If someone starts making this with different diode setups, I am sure they could be very profitable.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viper_chan* »_
Have any pics of the parts listed above?

Only what is listed in ETKA which is not going to be very helpful as the connectors looks identical, but the description details the difference in the blade size.


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (evilpat)*

If the exterior housing of part #1J0-973-824 is the same as the connector of the MAP sensor, then all we would need to do is modify the blade size of the pins & maybe adjust the spacing between the pins as well.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*

usually the entire housing is different to accomodate the larger blade size. But you'll never know unless you give it a try http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_usually the entire housing is different to accomodate the larger blade size. But you'll never know unless you give it a try http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I guess I'll volunteer to order one and see how that goes...


----------



## ABTMuDa (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_Well. 1J0 973 704 does not have a male counter part listed that I could find. But there is a very similar looking part 1J0 973 724 has one that is 1J0 973 824. It appears that it is a water proof connector that could be used in the engine bay.
724 uses 1mm wires 000 979 133 (or 000 979 133 A)
824 uses 1mm wires 000 979 134 (or 000 979 134 A)
the "A" usual signifies hi temp/chemical jacket.
While that connecter will definitely NOT mate with the MAP connector you could splice it in for an OEM apperance. The MAP connector uses 1.5mm blades while the part I listed uses 2.8mm blades.

If I'm going to be ordering wires for these connectors, should I just go with the "A" versions? Did a quick check with ImpexFAP.com and they are about the same price as the regular wires.


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*

Just a quick little update...finally got the various connectors & wires I ordered from http://ImpexFAP.com. Unfortunately, none of the connectors I ordered are a direct fit with the MAP Sensor connector, but there is 1 connector I got that looks promising. With a little hacking, I think I will be able to rig up something that will work as a plug & play diode solution.
I'll post more details when I have more time to work on my project....most likely after the end of June.


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Initial Prototype Progress...*

I finally made some progress on my initial prototype....not quite ready for testing, but close...
Here are some pics of my progress so far:
Flat 3-contact housing (Male) #1J0 973 803

















Hi-temp Wiring (Male) #000 979 134









Hi-temp Wiring (Female) #000 979 131A









Used needle nose pliers to rip out internal pieces of #1J0 973 803 









Used file to reduce #1J0 973 803 length by a few mm.









#1J0 973 803 with internals removed & filed down in length









#1J0 973 803 drilled out using 2/32" drill bit.









3-contact housing (#1J0 973 803) & MAP Sensor connector (#1J0 973 704) fitting together nicely.
































































I still need to shrink wrap the male connecting wires to avoid shorting. The 3-contact housing connector also needs bit more drilling/filing for a better fit. Insulation & weather protection will follow shortly.
I’ll be compiling a full how-to guide once I have everything working on my end.










_Modified by viper_chan at 2:15 PM 2-18-2006_


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Initial Prototype Progress... (viper_chan)*

Very well done... I hope that you get this finished and it works well.
sal


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Initial Prototype Progress... (Sputterputz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sputterputz* »_Very well done... I hope that you get this finished and it works well.
sal

Thanks...I finially got a chance to finish up my prototype. Here are some pics of the final prototype.
























































Installation requires the removal of the rubber seal of the OEM MAP Sensor Connector. Slide & Remove the locking U-clip in order to remove the orange seal. Keep these pieces in a safe place in case you want to revert back to stock.
















The Plug-and-Play Diode mod plugged in between the MAP Sensor & OEM MAP Sensor Connector.



















_Modified by viper_chan at 2:19 PM 2-18-2006_


----------



## virtual_dub (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Initial Prototype Progress... (viper_chan)*

That's a very clean setup, great job. I'm sure you can sell a few of those.


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Initial Prototype Progress... (virtual_dub)*

If I get enough interest I might consider building more of these...


----------



## hans j (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Initial Prototype Progress... (viper_chan)*

Just looked at a R32 and there is a 4 wire connector on top of the starter, looks like the same size as the MAP connector. Anyone with ETKA access want to check it out? It has wires coming out of each side so it would be an easy plug and play setup if they actually are the same connector. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Initial Prototype Progress... (hans j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hans j* »_Just looked at a R32 and there is a 4 wire connector on top of the starter, looks like the same size as the MAP connector. Anyone with ETKA access want to check it out? It has wires coming out of each side so it would be an easy plug and play setup if they actually are the same connector. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Would you happen to have a part # for this 4-wire connector? As far as I know, there is no direct fit male connector for the female MAP Sensor connector...
When I was coming up with the design of my setup, I bought a set of 4-wire connectors that seemed to look similar to the MAP sensor ones. Unfortunately, they were quite a bit bigger.
Part #'s for those connectors were:
1J0 973 724 (female)
1J0 973 824 (male)


----------



## hans j (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Initial Prototype Progress... (viper_chan)*

I don't have the part number but maybe I will go bug the dealer and see if they can look it up or the next time I see the R32 I will look closer.
On my box I just back-probed the connector so I don't have to solder until I figure everything out.


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Detailed Parts List*

DETAILED PARTS LIST
OEM Connectors, Wires, Seals/Plugs (impexfap.com)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
1 x MAP Sensor (Female) Connector (1J0 973 704)
3 x Wiring (000 979 131A)
3 x Grommet (357 972 740E) **optional
1 x Plug (357 972 741) **optional
1 x Flat 3-contact (Male) Connector (1J0 973 803)
3 x Wiring (000 979 134)
3 x Grommet (357 972 740E) **optional (Not sure how well these will work for this modified connector setup....heat shrink tubing maybe good enough)
MISC
-------
1 x European-Style 12 Position - Terminal Strip (or equivalent)
1 x Heat Shrink Tubing (various sizes)
1 x Film Canister Container (or equivalent)
1 x Rubber Grommet
1 x Zener Diode (..., 4.3v, 4.7v)
1 x Crazy Glue (**optional)
1 x Silicon Chalking (**optional)
1 x Solder (**optional)



_Modified by viper_chan at 12:58 PM 8-11-2004_


----------



## Spooled_AWP (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Detailed Parts List (viper_chan)*

very nice clean setup....definately impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

me likey


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

Detailed HowTo Guide comming soon...


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

Forgot to mention this earlier...When ordering the oem wires through impexfap.com, 1 set of wires is good for 2 housing connectors because they have pins/sockets on both ends of the wire. So it's probably worth it to order enough parts for 2 diode adapters.
Another thing to consider when ordering the Flat 3-contact (Male) Connector (1J0 973 803) is that you may want to get an extra one just in case you screw up the hacking/drilling job. I cracked mine slightly drilling/grinding too much.


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (viper_chan)*

excellent post.
So the 1J0 973 803 male was the closest match you could find. You did an awesome job modding it, but there has to be an exact connector that will match. I know it is a PITA to find it though. Wish I had the resources to find out myself. I know many have already researched it, so maybe this one will have to do.
Kuddos to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by A2gtirulz at 5:13 PM 8-13-2004_


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

I'd be down to purchase one of those custom pieces. Make sure to keep us informed if you decide to make them cause I want to be at the top of the list.


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (A2gtirulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2gtirulz* »_So the 1J0 973 803 male was the closest match you could find. You did an awesome job modding it, but there has to be an exact connector that will match. I know it is a PITA to find it though. Wish I had the resources to find out myself. I know many have already researched it, so maybe this one will have to do.


As far as I know, there is no exact fit connector that exists. Based on the part # naming conventions of vw, the equivalent male connector would have a part # of: 1J0 973 804 which doesn't seem to exist anywhere.


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (viper_chan)*

Ahhh, I see.
Guess I'll be ordering those parts then.
Thanks for stepping up to the plate and spending the time and money to figure out which connectors to use. You did a favor for the rest of use, and for that I commend you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (A2gtirulz)*

i'm sure i'll get flamed for asking, but what exactly does the diode trick do? i'm a 1.8T noob


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

viper, your pix didn't load for me. Did your host crap out? I can host pix if you need. I want to see what you've done; I'm tempted to rig something like this up on my gf's 20th in lieu of chipping. Thanks!


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (Voodoo.T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Voodoo.T* »_viper, your pix didn't load for me. Did your host crap out? I can host pix if you need. I want to see what you've done; I'm tempted to rig something like this up on my gf's 20th in lieu of chipping. Thanks!









Sorry...looks like my router at home is down or something. I'm out of town till the 29th and won't be able to fix it till then.
If there are any specific questions, I might be able to address them before the pics are up.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20psirabbit* »_i'm sure i'll get flamed for asking, but what exactly does the diode trick do? i'm a 1.8T noob









oh i forgot i'm in the mk4 forum, i guess i should know not to expect an answer from all these cool guys


----------



## hans j (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20psirabbit* »_oh i forgot i'm in the mk4 forum, i guess i should know not to expect an answer from all these cool guys









I know how it goes and apparently people just don't like to repeat themselves. To my knowledge the diode only lets a certain amount of voltage from the MAP reach the ECU. This used in conjunction with a MBC allows you to set boost above factory specified range. However once you do this you remove a very crutial safety device to not blow up your engine so don't just jump into it because the vortex told you it was cool, do some research. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1484504 This could be a good place to start but there is much more. Also when you fool the ECU with the diode, the car still provides fuel for the amount of boost it thinks it is making no matter what the actual is (on a boost gauge). So just do some research and keep your car safe! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: I guess some have used the N75 instead of MBC, just be cautious


_Modified by hans j at 9:54 PM 8-27-2004_


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (hans j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hans j* »_
I know how it goes and apparently people just don't like to repeat themselves. 

i understand, because i hate when people don't read the thread before they ask a simple question like i asked, but i read it, and i didn't see any previous explanation of what this was supposed to accomplish. 
anyway hans, unless somebody can prove that the mixture won't run lean with this setup, i agree with you, i have a hard time believing that's it's all good just fooling the computer into seeing less boost than you're actually running, and that it's somehow going to fuel it correctly. unless the o2 sees lean and richens it up, but i'm sure there's still a better way to accomplish running higher boost levels, this way just sounds rigged.
any thoughts or further explanations on this?


----------



## hans j (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20psirabbit* »_ but i'm sure there's still a better way to accomplish running higher boost levels, this way just sounds rigged.
any thoughts or further explanations on this?

Chip it







That's going to tune everything correctly. You could probably get away with the diode for a little bit of boost and be safe but a chip would be the best way to go.

_Quote, originally posted by *20psirabbit* »_ but i read it, and i didn't see any previous explanation of what this was supposed to accomplish. 


I think this one was set up for a plug and play application of the diode. I built a diode box with a 4.3 and 4.7 with an on-off-on switch, enough length wire to get up by the strut tower and then soldered paper clips on the wire so I could back probe the connector instead of cutting the harness. It was a temp deal so I could find out which diode worked better before I was going to solder one in the harness but just going with the correct chip that is mapped out for the turbo (GT28RS)


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

Sorry about the pics being down for so long. One of my routers at home was giving me trouble....everything should be back up now. 
Made a few changes to my dns records, so it make take a few mins/hrs for the changes to fully propagate.


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

Fixed the pics again....please bare with me until I get everything sorted out.


----------



## gonzoss (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: (viper_chan)*

great mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hey viper are you planning to build kits








if so i would interested


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (gonzoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzoss* »_great mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hey viper are you planning to build kits








if so i would interested


Sorry....no plans to build any kits at this time. If you can find a few people locally that want to build their own then you can save a bit on shipping when ordering the parts.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*

bump to get the pics in the DIY working...
Thanks for the research and writeup, I am very interested in trying this out!


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (OEMPlus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMPlus* »_bump to get the pics in the DIY working...
Thanks for the research and writeup, I am very interested in trying this out! 

Pics should be working again.....there was some kind of weird glitch with my cable connection earlier today, but it seems fine now.


----------



## gonzoss (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*

This does work on un chipped cars right???
could i run 19 psi. or hell even 21 psi








i know its a tard of a question
what else would i need
i got everything for the diode


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (gonzoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzoss* »_This does work on un chipped cars right???
could i run 19 psi. or hell even 21 psi








i know its a tard of a question
what else would i need
i got everything for the diode 


Ya, this will work on unchipped ecus....but I wouldn't go any higher than 17-19 psi when everything else is stock.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*

Did you ever decide to build and sell these.... or no?


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (Jetta_1.8Tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_1.8Tip* »_Did you ever decide to build and sell these.... or no?

Nah...I thought about it, but it just wasn't very cost effective given the cost of parts and the time need to build/test the units....only to make a few dollars profit.


----------



## mx450 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*

Some of your photos won't show.


----------



## viper_chan (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (mx450)*

The pics are back up again.


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (viper_chan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (ANT THE KNEE)*

This is my rig.


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (JettaRed)*

welp i tried this mod and i got these two codes..any ideas? maybe my soldering blows.
16490 - Manifold / Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71) / (F96): Implausible Signal
P0106 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16621 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31): Signal too Low
P0237 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_This is my rig.

















Nice looking rig.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (mk4 turbo gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4 turbo gti* »_welp i tried this mod and i got these two codes..any ideas? maybe my soldering blows.
16490 - Manifold / Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71) / (F96): Implausible Signal
P0106 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16621 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31): Signal too Low
P0237 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent

The diode is in backwards. Diodes are polar devices--they can only be used in one direction.


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_The diode is in backwards. Diodes are polar devices--they can only be used in one direction.

hrmm..might be..althought i thought the color band (cathode) was suppose to be facing the wire 4.
edit..just tried flipping the diode..same error problems..maybe my harness isnt all that.. how would you put tow wires into the european style terminal strip? i twisted the two wires then used the screw t ohold them down..maybe i am doing it the wrong way..any suggestions.


_Modified by mk4 turbo gti at 1:29 PM 5-3-2006_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (mk4 turbo gti)*









Did you hook it up like in the picture?


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (JettaRed)*

yes sir..and it was boosting great..but after i shut off the car for one run..i got the DTC codes.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (mk4 turbo gti)*

Hmmm. That's a difefrent problem. If the diode was in backwards, the CEL would have come on immediately and the car would run badly.


----------



## 20v02GTI (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (viper_chan)*

nice job! i've been wanting to do this for some time now but didnt want to hack my OEM ish apart this looks good too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Hmmm. That's a difefrent problem. If the diode was in backwards, the CEL would have come on immediately and the car would run badly.

nah bro..its like the car boosts great..runs fine..even with the CEL no hesistation..pristine..i just think my diode harness has too much interference somewhere..or either the AWD is sensitive, mines is identical to viperchans.


_Modified by mk4 turbo gti at 6:04 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (JettaRed)*

I don´t understand in this picture WICH is cable 1 3 and 4 ... in the ]Plug and Play DIY post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1395136it looks like diode is connected from cable 4 to cable 1, and here it seems that it must be conected from 1 to 3 ... so!!!?? wich one is correct and wich one is wrong?

















VS











_Modified by surfo at 10:48 AM 7-21-2006_


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MAP sensor connectors (surfo)*

i just stumbled on this, can anyone help?


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with this ?


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

This is a 12 year old thread, read through it but most of these folks have moved on. My opinion, get a tune, much safer and smoother power delivery. The diode mod will allow you to raise boost in conjunction with a manual boost controller, but boost will be instant on and will jerk you around. If you only increase by 1-2 psi, it won't be so bad, but what's the point?

I briefly played with the diode mod, and hated it. It is not the same as having a proper tune.


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a GIAC tune, and the throttle seems to be closing on me when the boost builds too fast, or is too elevated (18-19-20 psi). I'm trying to bypass this issue

IF anyone has any input, would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

kill-p said:


> I have a GIAC tune, and the throttle seems to be closing on me when the boost builds too fast, or is too elevated (18-19-20 psi). I'm trying to bypass this issue
> 
> IF anyone has any input, would be greatly appreciated


Best bet is to run a mbc in parallel with the N75. This will allow you to adjust down the boost on the tune while keeping the N75 for part throttle boost control. The N75 is not reacting fast enough and the turbo is overboosting. Using the mbc in parallel allows the mbc to open at the max boost you set it at and keep the computer happy.

I have this kit and they even explain it:
http://www.boostvalve.com/vw-1.8t-overboost-fix.html

Here is a good picture of the setup:


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks man, I will try that !!!

:beer::thumbup:


----------

